

VC from Menlo Ventures taking two calls tomorrow from anyone - vrikhter
http://www.simplyhours.com/public/vinny/

======
vrikhter
Fill out this form if you weren't able to get an appointment:
[https://spreadsheets2.google.com/viewform?hl=en&hl=en...](https://spreadsheets2.google.com/viewform?hl=en&hl=en&formkey=dDQwRkxJRTVwTm05UE1zWTJZNGZ3ZlE6MQ#gid=0)

